# bush babies



## Guest

does anyone know if these can be kept as pets?
if they need any license?
or any caresheets etc etc?


----------



## brittone05

I know they can be kept as pets cos I know someone with a pair BUT he does have a DWA license so unsure if they fall under that or not.

I knwo that you can buy them via TSKA site but unsure if that is up to date on what is available - around £650 each I beleive


----------



## Guest

ahhh thanks....

better get saving then


----------



## Guest

duz anyone know how noisy they are?


----------



## scotshop

better with sugargliders. mush more sociable and cheaper!


----------



## Art_Gecko101

apparantly they STINK of pee!


----------



## HABU

talk about exotic! good luck!: victory:


----------



## scotshop

Art_Gecko101 said:


> apparantly they STINK of pee!


 
bush babies? or gliders?

gliders are ok. I have 14 of them and they don't smell bad.

unlike the hedgehogs, they stink when they poo!


----------



## Art_Gecko101

no i meant bush babies! though i have read that gliders are smelly too. Apparently the bush baby pees on its hands and smears in around its enclosure. How delightful.


----------



## scotshop

Art_Gecko101 said:


> no i meant bush babies! though i have read that gliders are smelly too. Apparently the bush baby pees on its hands and smears in around its enclosure. How delightful.


 
mmmm...nice! its that why they are so expensive? they come with a maid!


----------



## Anthony

No license needed for bushbabies. I am sure i have seen pair for around £650 somewhere. As already said they do smell abit, as the urinate on there hands and touch things in there enclosure to scent them etc.
Probably not the thing for you Laura as they smell abit and the SG's smell was to much for ya ... hehe


----------



## Nerys

there was a solo female about last year for £750


----------

